# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Help!  I found a ball python in the wild

## straydog1980

Or, as wild as gets behind a coke machine anyway  :Razz: 

The company I work with was doing a termite job at a local dollar store chain, and we had to pull back the coke machine to drill behind it.  Before we got the chance my technician warned me of the snake.  He took a swipe at it to try and get it to go away but then it coiled up!!  We knew it wasn't your average snake.... most of the wild ones around here are venemous... so we captured it and I now have it in a tank in my office (how convenient!).

I called the wildlife agency and sent them a picture.  They told me it was a ball python, and not a protected species where I live (North Georgia).  I want to keep it, at least until I can find a home for it, but am clueless when it comes to snakes!  

Help?

I've included pictures of the tank I put it on, and I've gotten recommendations from the wildlife agency to purchase a heating rock, and to get some kind of bowl for it to drink water out of?  Sorry for my ignorance, but I've never owned a snake before!  Thanks for any help/advice you can give me!







By the way, I've already replaced the piece of cardboard with an old piece of termite damaged wood so it has something to kind of hide under.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Check out the care sheet on this site.. 
http://www.ball-pythons.net/modules/...warticle&id=59

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## Kryptonian

it is a ball python, it needs heat but not a heat rock, it could burn it. Get a heat pad. Stick the pad to the bottom of the cage and get some sort of dimmer to control it. Theres to much substate for the heat to penetrate, Id just use newsaper or paper towel. He needs a big enough bowl to soak in for water. he needs a better hide. cut a hole in a card board box that is barely bigger than the snake. Get more stuff to make the cage less open so he feels secure. crumpled newspaper, fake plants, etc. then leave him alone in a dark quite area for a while, he is probably very stressed. Then you can attempt to feed him.

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## Karbon

Wow, a BP behind a Coke machine. That's a cool find!

As far as heating for the snake, do NOT use a heat rock. It can easily burn the snake. Use a UTH (under the tank heater). It's a pad that sticks to the bottom of the tank and heats from the bottom up.

As far as bedding, you can just use newspaper or Aspen.

For temps, the snake needs high 80's to low 90's on the hot side and mid 80's on the cool side. Humudity should be around 60-70% in the tank.

Awesome that you are keeping it for the time being. Definitly make sure, if you aren't keeping it for yourself, that it goes to a responsible owner this time!

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## straydog1980

> it is a ball python, it needs heat but not a heat rock, it could burn it. Get a heat pad. Stick the pad to the bottom of the cage and get some sort of dimmer to control it. Theres to much substate for the heat to penetrate, Id just use newsaper or paper towel. He needs a big enough bowl to soak in for water. *he needs a better hide. cut a hole in a card board box that is barely bigger than the snake. Get more stuff to make the cage less open so he feels secure*. crumpled newspaper, fake plants, etc. then leave him alone in a dark quite area for a while, he is probably very stressed. Then you can attempt to feed him.


Is this better?  I know it looks crappy, but I'm working with what I have in my office right now.

Also, I can't afford to buy heating pads and substate and stuff until the end of this month.  Will the snake be okay until then as long as I keep the room warm (75 or higher) and give him a light/dark schedule?

I can probably find some kind of water bowl to use, but it has to be large, shallow and heavy right?

----------

Smarion0006 (11-04-2014)

----------


## olstyn

> Is this better?  I know it looks crappy, but I'm working with what I have in my office right now.
> 
> Also, I can't afford to buy heating pads and substate and stuff until the end of this month.  Will the snake be okay until then as long as I keep the room warm (75 or higher) and give him a light/dark schedule?
> 
> I can probably find some kind of water bowl to use, but it has to be large, shallow and heavy right?


Worst case, you can get a cheap clamp fixture and put a light bulb in it to heat one end of the tank for the snake.  Shouldn't cost you more than about $10 or so.  However, this will likely cause the humidity in the tank to drop lower than it should, so you'll want to go to a UTH as soon as possible.

Good luck with your new friend, and good on you for attempting to take care of him or her, whichever it is!

----------


## ballmom

I would also suggest putting some form of cover over most of the tank to make it darker. Seems to calm mine down when it is darker. You can also always use paper towels as a substraight. 

In the picture he just looks really scared. He is a really cool morph. love his markings

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> Is this better?  I know it looks crappy, but I'm working with what I have in my office right now.
> 
> Also, I can't afford to buy heating pads and substate and stuff until the end of this month.  Will the snake be okay until then as long as I keep the room warm (75 or higher) and give him a light/dark schedule?
> 
> I can probably find some kind of water bowl to use, but it has to be large, shallow and heavy right?


You can get a heat lamp to provide heat to the tank but make sure the snake cannot come into contact with the bulb. Ball Pythons do not need a water bowl big enough to soak in. Just as long as they can drink out of it you'll be fine.

----------


## Karbon

Looking better  :Good Job: 

The lowest temps you want for a BP at any given time is 75f.

If you have a lamp or something that emits heat, i'd suggest putting it on the top of the cage so it provides some heat. Also, cover most of the top of the tank with a cloth (away from the lamp of course!) to keep heat in better.

Doing good so far though. Kudos to you for taking the snake in and caring for it! Looks to be in relatively good condition by looking at those pictures.

----------


## Lolo76

Have you checked locally (craigslist, animal control, etc) to see if anyone's missing their pet? I ask because Ball Pythons aren't naturally from the US, so he had to belong to somebody... although it's highly possible they dumped him, but you should probably check anyway. Awesome find, though - he/she looks very pretty & plump!  :Smile:  The others have given you good advice already, and the caresheet linked above should answer most of your questions. This site is also a fabulous resource, and I bet you'll be on here a LOT if you keep the snake. Congrats on the new "baby," and good luck! Have you chosen a name yet?

----------


## olstyn

Since you've mentioned that money is a problem, obviously you won't be able to do this immediately, but it would be a good idea to eventually get the snake in to a vet for a thorough checkup, so that you at least have a baseline idea of where you stand, health-wise.  If s/he's got any health issues, you want to catch them as early as possible in order to give him/her the best possible chance.

----------


## Danounet

You need to find some way to keep him warm in one side of the tank, probably where the hide is. The reason he was probably in the soda machine was because of the warm emited from the engine/electronics. A lightbulb will do for now, just make sure he is not able to touch it.

Awesome find!   :Good Job:

----------


## Vypyrz

Congrats on the find. I won't be able to see the pic until I get home so I can't tell what size it is. Here is a link to one of the threads on here showing some ideas for hides.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59280

You can also use the "Search" function at the top of the page to search for threads on hides. There are many suggestions on things to use, and many of them are inexpensive. Everything from flower pot bases to Cool Whip bowls. As for water bowls, there are also quite a few ideas around on different things to use. Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target, and the Dollar stores will be your friend when it comes to in-expensive ideas. There are even water bowls that have an opening so animals can hide underneath it.
As for possible names, Lucky, Fate, or Karma...

 :Welcome: to the forum...

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## beavermatic

One of the friendliest animals to come across! He will make a very nice pet indeed! they are considered one of the most peaceful, harmless animals to own.

I find it funny how he's camera shy... every shot its in its ball form, lol... thats why they call them the ball python... they roll up in ball when scared.

Ones mans loss is another mans gain!

If you dont want it, PM me. Can never have too many ball pythons! But i'd recommend hanging on to it for a while, following some of the recommendations others have left thus far, and see how it works out! they are very inexpensive to maintain. Once their habitat is up and running, your gonna spend, at the most, $8 a month to feed, if that. 

If its shy and easily spooked right now, give it a couple of weeks of alone time, and then begin to handle it. Should give you no problems, and they are completely harmless... no threat to anyone or anything, unless your mouse/rat-sized  :Smile:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

If at all possible, get the clamp lamp--ball pythons fare better when kept at 80 to 85 F with a 90 F hot spot on one side.  They are vulnerable to respiratory or mouth infections if they are too cold.  Make sure the substrate is not wet.  NEWSPAPER IS FINE--you don't need anything else.  Humidity around 60% with a dry substrate is ideal.

This snake is from equatorial Africa, but it's one of the most popular pet snakes in the US.  If you don't have the resources to keep him, I don't think you will have any problem finding a home for him.  Of course, you could put a few 'found' flyers up around the area he was found.  Someone might be missing him!

Apart from that, seek out a local reptile rescue organization.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (11-19-2009)

----------


## Patricia

Poor li'l thing, looks so scared all balled up like that, hiding its face.  Kudos to you for rescuing it!   :Smile:

----------


## straydog1980

> Congrats on the find. I won't be able to see the pic until I get home so I can't tell what size it is. Here is a link to one of the threads on here showing some ideas for hides.
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59280
> 
> You can also use the "Search" function at the top of the page to search for threads on hides. There are many suggestions on things to use, and many of them are inexpensive. Everything from flower pot bases to Cool Whip bowls. As for water bowls, there are also quite a few ideas around on different things to use. Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target, and the Dollar stores will be your friend when it comes to in-expensive ideas. There are even water bowls that have an opening so animals can hide underneath it.
> As for possible names, Lucky, Fate, or Karma...
> 
> to the forum...


thanks for all the great info!  As for the name, if it lets me keep it I think I'll name it Kismet, which I came up with by following your trail of Lucky-Fate-Karma...

I tried to touch him/her and it responded by kind of squirming... after two or three strokes it sounded like it "clicked" at me or something, I don't know... but it definitely seemed agitated so I left it alone after that!  I moved the make-shift "hide" so it is covering it, and I put a black notebook on the back side of the glass where the hide is so hopefully it will start to relax.  I also used that opportunity to put a small bowl of water in (hopefully not too big).  

I still haven't figured out a lighting situation, but I'm going to try and find a small old-school desk lamp on craigslist (they usually burn pretty hot) so I can generate some warmth in there for the big guy.

Hopefully he can use the dark alone time he'll get here overnight to relax and take a drink!



That dirt you see is on the glass, not the bowl of water.

----------


## Vypyrz

Something to think about the lighting is this. As long as they are in a room where daylight or overhead lights are used, they won't really need a white light. You will need to get either a "night" red bulb or a ceramic heat emitter. These generally run in the 75-150 watt range so make sure whatever lamp you are going to use can handle the wattage. The clamp on domes can be bought at a pet store as well as the bulbs, but you may be able to find a clamp on dome for cheaper if you check at places like Home Depot, Lowes, or maybe an auto parts store. Despite what the pet stores will tell you, Ball Pythons do not need the UV lights. They are nocturnal and hide and sleep most of the day, and no black lights either...


Rob

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## Danounet

Sounds great, but you need to find something warm for him for now. Now that he doesnt have the warm from the machine, he might get sick. Try to find something warm that you can place under the tank or next to the glass where the hide is.

Once you find a lamp, everything should be ok, untill you learn some more about ball pythons. By the way they stress very easy, specialy when under a new enviroment. Just dont bother him for some days, try not to touch him if you dont need to. They make that click sound when they are realy stressed.

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

They aren't fond of being stroked--unlike mammals or birds, they never express physical affection.  They're solitary animals in the wild.  Once he is settled with proper heat, leave him alone entirely for a week, then offer him a live rodent--a rat is usually best.  It should be as big around as the widest part of the snake.  Observe carefully so that the rat doesn't harm the snake and don't leave them unattended (rats can injure or kill snakes that aren't interested in eating), and remove it in 1/2 hour if it's not eaten.  If the rat is rejected, try a mouse.

A couple of days after he eats, you may handle him.  Pick him up and hold him until he relaxes and begins to explore.  He will probably just try to slither away, which is normal.  If you handle him for 1/2 hour sessions each day, except when he is due to eat, has just eaten, or is getting ready to shed, he will come out of his shell and calm down.  A tame ball pythons is comfortable around people, but does not seek out attention--they don't enjoy handling, but they do get very used to it.  This makes things less stressful for them when they must be handled to check for health issues, for cage cleanings, etc.  They are extremely shy animals.
I expect the click was just him forcing air out of his lungs quickly as he tensed up, but keep an ear out for audible breathing, any sign of bubbles or mucous around his mouth or nose, rasping, or resting with the head elevated--these things are signs of a respiratory infection, which would require prompt veterinary attention.  In general, snakes shouldn't make sounds.  :Smile:

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009)

----------


## Danounet

> Something to think about the lighting is this. As long as they are in a room where daylight or overhead lights are used, they won't really need a white light. You will need to get either a "night" red bulb or a ceramic heat emitter. These generally run in the 75-150 watt range so make sure whatever lamp you are going to use can handle the wattage. The clamp on domes can be bought at a pet store as well as the bulbs, but you may be able to find a clamp on dome for cheaper if you check at places like Home Depot, Lowes, or maybe an auto parts store. Despite what the pet stores will tell you, Ball Pythons do not need the UV lights. They are nocturnal and hide and sleep most of the day, and no black lights either...
> 
> 
> Rob


Thats right keep that in mind, people mention the lamp because is the cheapest and easiest way to find to keep him warm for now. Dont let anyone talk to you into buying an expesive light/lamp for a ball python. They dont need the actual "LIGHT" just the warm emited from it.

----------


## Kaorte

Take out the sand/dirt stuff and replace it with newspaper or paper towels. If you can, cover the outside back and sides of the tank with dark paper so he feels a little safer. 

You can get one of those dome lamps and a red light bulb from home depot for pretty cheap.  That will work well for the time being.

----------


## straydog1980

I really don't have a light solution for today.... there is a plastic strip thermometer on the side of the tank that reads about 79 right now.  

How about this?  I have a space heater in one of the other rooms here.... I can bring it in and let it run all night and that should help right?  It will be about a foot away but still should help a little bit anyway.

Also, this is in an office and I have multiple fluorescent ceiling lights in here (5 to be exact).  It is usually warm in my office compared to the rest of the building.

I hope he's okay  :Smile: 

I'm not going to worry about feeding him until I am confident he is comfortable.  I would like to take him out so I can lay newspaper down, because right now he is laying on sand, pretty much.  I'm afraid he will bite me however, so I think it's best to just let him be for now.

----------


## Danounet

I think the heater will help alot. I dont think he will bite you he looks realy scared. But even if he does, a BP bite is not serious, it will leave you a scratch, it might scare you a little though lol.  :Razz: 

Dont feed him until you have found a way to warm him up, they need warm for digestion.

----------


## Kaorte

That sounds pretty good for now. I doubt he will bite you though. Especially if he is curled in a ball. If it makes you feel better you can wear gloves while handling him.  Ball python bites are really nothing big. Barely even bleed. I have had worse from my kitten or dog!

----------

straydog1980 (11-17-2009),_Vypyrz_ (11-17-2009)

----------


## straydog1980

> That sounds pretty good for now. I doubt he will bite you though. Especially if he is curled in a ball. If it makes you feel better you can wear gloves while handling him.  Ball python bites are really nothing big. Barely even bleed. I have had worse from my kitten or dog!


okay, then I'm going to try a snake transplant tomorrow!  :ROFL: 

If I get bit I'm coming after you  :Taz:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> I really don't have a light solution for today.... there is a plastic strip thermometer on the side of the tank that reads about 79 right now.  
> 
> How about this?  I have a space heater in one of the other rooms here.... I can bring it in and let it run all night and that should help right?  It will be about a foot away but still should help a little bit anyway.
> 
> Also, this is in an office and I have multiple fluorescent ceiling lights in here (5 to be exact).  It is usually warm in my office compared to the rest of the building.
> 
> I hope he's okay 
> 
> I'm not going to worry about feeding him until I am confident he is comfortable.  I would like to take him out so I can lay newspaper down, because right now he is laying on sand, pretty much.  I'm afraid he will bite me however, so I think it's best to just let him be for now.


I wouldn't worry to much about getting bit, I know easy for me to say, but most ball pythons are not aggressive. They instead prefer to ball up and hide. If you can I would go ahead and ditch the sand ASAP.
Also I was just curious, because it is not visible in your pictures. Does that tank have a secure lid on it? I would hate for you to come into your office in the morning only to find that he has escaped. Since you found him he may very well be a good escape artist. And if you leave and he does not feel warm and secure he may look to get to a place that he does feel warm and secure.

----------


## straydog1980

okay, got the heater set up.  It should warm up the general area considerably, hopefully it's enough!

----------


## straydog1980

> I wouldn't worry to much about getting bit, I know easy for me to say, but most ball pythons are not aggressive. They instead prefer to ball up and hide. If you can I would go ahead and ditch the sand ASAP.
> Also I was just curious, because it is not visible in your pictures. Does that tank have a secure lid on it? I would hate for you to come into your office in the morning only to find that he has escaped. Since you found him he may very well be a good escape artist. And if you leave and he does not feel warm and secure he may look to get to a place that he does feel warm and secure.


It's got a loose fitting lid with air grates (maybe this was used for another reptile/amphibian in the past?).  I've placed a heavy binder on top of it in the middle, and wedged it under neath the desk top.... here's a pic.  



I don't think he's getting out.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (11-19-2009)

----------


## Jenn

You are doing a great job! There's a lot to learn in a short time. Heat and humidity are all you need to worry about right now. It is important that the two ends of the tank are two different temps. 90 warm end and 80 cool end is ideal. 

You could just slide the tank off the end of the table just a bit so the heater is underneath about a foot or so of one end of the tank. And tape some dark paper to a couple of sides of the tank for security.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## straydog1980

he's already responding to the heater!!!  He poked his little head out and has got it facing the little doorway into his "hide" so he can see out.  Should I be seeing his little tongue flick out?  I guess that's just what I expect snakes to do  :ROFL:  and he isn't doing that.  Is that ok?

----------


## steveboos

Well you just got him, he will start to smell his surroundings a stuff once he warms up. Right now his main concern is warming up, then he will check out his new place. Your doing a great job with the stuff you already have, just keep checking on him and don't hold him, he will get used to everything.

Stephen.

----------


## straydog1980

> You are doing a great job! There's a lot to learn in a short time. Heat and humidity are all you need to worry about right now. It is important that the two ends of the tank are two different temps. 90 warm end and 80 cool end is ideal. 
> 
> You could just slide the tank off the end of the table just a bit so the heater is underneath about a foot or so of one end of the tank. And tape some dark paper to a couple of sides of the tank for security.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks!  I did what you suggested and turned on it's side and scooted it a little off the desk, but not too much.  Hope that helps!

----------


## Danounet

They dont flick their tongues when resting, just when they move and look around. When you feed him one day you will see real flicking. When you handle them, they flick their thogues too. Hmm pretty much when they are resting is the only time I dont see them flick their thongues.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

That looks great--if your heater has a thermostat, make sure it doesn't go above 90F, temperatures higher than that can be dangerous.

Yes, I didn't even notice the dirt in there--get rid of the dirt, sand is very drying, and plain newspaper is much easier to deal with, and a lot more sanitary.  Snakes actually pee quite a lot, and that would make quite a stink with a dirt substrate.

----------


## icygirl

Wow, good for you rescuing the ball python! Here are a few good things to know:

-Ball pythons are harmless snakes - not venomous - and rarely bite.
-They come from Africa and are popular as pets.
-It was probably someone's escaped pet, and would probably have died in the "wild" on its own.
-It probably won't bite, and if it does, you'll get a scratch the size of a papercut. (If it worries you, wear gloves.)
-It looks like a juvenile. They do not grow all that large (only a few feet long at most).
-It's totally NORMAL for ball pythons to stay in their hides most of the time.
-They can go a long time without eating. You are right to make its comfort the #1 priority, and feeding 2nd.
-It is perfectly fine to use newspaper or paper towels for substrate! Many of our members do just that. It really cuts down on costs.

As for heating, check these out:
http://www.reptilebasics.com/flexwatt-heat-tape/
You can get an 11" square, with wire/clip/insulator step, for around $10. You'll need some kind of dimmer switch or thermostat to plug into it though, as they get too hot by themselves.

Good luck and welcome to the hobby  :Smile:  I hope you enjoy these snakes as much as we all do.

----------


## Deacon240

You've done a great job with what resources you have available to you. Get it on some newsprint or paper towels. Walmarts typically have accurite thermometers/hydrometers that measure temps in two places and humidity for cheap. I'd recommend getting one of those if you can budget it in. Hell... I need at least two more now.

Ball pythons beat the hell out of cats and other furry creatures as pets c:

----------


## straydog1980

He/she is doing well and in a good mood this morning!  Exploring the terrarium.

----------


## straydog1980

HELLO!  I want to put my hand in there and replace his/her water but I'm still scared of getting bit!

----------


## straydog1980



----------


## Vypyrz

If you need to, take a piece of cardboard and place it between the snake and water bowl. If he is in his hide you can simply block off the entrance to his hide so he can't see what you are doing.
As far as getting bit, it doesn't hurt like most people think, it's more of like a minor burning sensation. I've gotten bit by puppy teeth and cat claws, and tattoos that hurt way worse. Getting a flu shot hurts more, if that tells you anything. Usually it's the suprise of getting bit. You can always wear some gloves until you are more comfortable. If and when you get bit, just wash it with soap and water and put a little neosporin on it and it will be gone in about 2 days. But make sure you wrap it in a super huge, overkill bandage, so when people say "Oh my god! What happened to your hand?" You can just smile and say, "snakebite"... Just make sure you keep a camera handy cause we always like pics. I'm going to try and post a link to a video from Snakebytes TV. The fun starts at about the halfway point...

http://sg.video.yahoo.com/watch/4430191/11876626

Thanks to Brian and the crew at BHB. This is still my favorite episode...  :Good Job: 

Rob

----------


## Karbon

He's looking much better!

Honestly he doesn't look skinny so he must have either recently escaped or found some mice or rats when he was out.

Keep up the good work! Don't be too afraid of getting bitten. Have had my BP for almost 2 years now and i've never been bitten.

Grab a pair of leather gloves, if you have them, or use the arboard trick Vypyrz mentioned. All in all, great job! You've done more than most people would and that is commendable!

----------


## Wh00h0069

> HELLO!  I want to put my hand in there and replace his/her water but I'm still scared of getting bit!


Most ball pythons are very docile, but if you are afraid of getting bit you can wear a glove. Good luck!

----------


## bamf64

Good job so far, just TAKE THE DIRT OUT! lol newspaper is way better.

----------


## Egapal

Well I am curious straydog1980, are you hooked yet.  If you want to keep your new buddy Kismet you have some changes you should make pretty soon so you can get her all settled in and ready for a meal.  

First thing is first.  I like to compare BP's to a much more dangerous animal.  What you really need to be afraid of is kittens.  Now if you can handle playing with kittens without being to scared you should have no problem with Kismet.  Your new BP doesn't have retractable mini daggers on each foot and its teeth are nothing compared with the maw of 3 month old kitten.  I mean Ball Pythons are to Cats what Cats are to tigers.  

Ok so now that we have that in perspective, reach in to the tank and pick up kismet by the thickest part of her body and put her in a small box while you get rid of that sand.  If you want cheap, easy and good go for newspaper, if you want something that looks more natural, you could get some http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...3&lmdn=Reptile  its great for keeping your humidity up and might be a good option till you figure that part out.  But really newspaper is great.

For a tank setup you have to worry about the 3 H's.  Heat, Hides, and Humidity.  Most people are pretty good about knowing their animal needs food and water.  Water is easy, and food is easier if you have the 3 H's down.  But lets hear your plans, before we bombard you with specifics.

----------


## straydog1980

> Well I am curious straydog1980, are you hooked yet.  If you want to keep your new buddy Kismet you have some changes you should make pretty soon so you can get her all settled in and ready for a meal.  
> 
> First thing is first.  I like to compare BP's to a much more dangerous animal.  What you really need to be afraid of is kittens.  Now if you can handle playing with kittens without being to scared you should have no problem with Kismet.  Your new BP doesn't have retractable mini daggers on each foot and its teeth are nothing compared with the maw of 3 month old kitten.  I mean Ball Pythons are to Cats what Cats are to tigers.  
> 
> Ok so now that we have that in perspective, reach in to the tank and pick up kismet by the thickest part of her body and put her in a small box while you get rid of that sand.  If you want cheap, easy and good go for newspaper, if you want something that looks more natural, you could get some http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...3&lmdn=Reptile  its great for keeping your humidity up and might be a good option till you figure that part out.  But really newspaper is great.
> 
> For a tank setup you have to worry about the 3 H's.  Heat, Hides, and Humidity.  Most people are pretty good about knowing their animal needs food and water.  Water is easy, and food is easier if you have the 3 H's down.  But lets hear your plans, before we bombard you with specifics.


well unfortunately my wife is not keen on having a snake in the house, and I can't keep him/her in my office for long.  Luckily I have already found a home for him, at least temporarily!  A member here has offered to take him off my hands!  

It's really odd, because I've always been afraid of snakes, but for some reason I am getting attached to this one!  Too bad the wife is nearly phobic  :Sad:

----------


## Danounet

> well unfortunately my wife is not keen on having a snake in the house, and I can't keep him/her in my office for long.  Luckily I have already found a home for him, at least temporarily!  A member here has offered to take him off my hands!  
> 
> It's really odd, because I've always been afraid of snakes, but for some reason I am getting attached to this one!  Too bad the wife is nearly phobic


You can always try to convert your wife  :Wink:  Although it doesnt always work.

That snakebytes episode... lol...

----------


## Vypyrz

You could always tell your wife, "You are right, honey. We should not keep this snake. I have found out that Ball Pythons are magical snakes and they have the ability to cast a spell on you that makes you fall in love with their cuteness and become addicted..." Which reminds me. I have a BP's Anonymous meeting tonight...  :ROFL: 

Even if you decide not to keep it, you are still to be commended for saving it's life and finding it a home. You should still participate on the forum because you can learn a ton on keeping and raising reptiles and may even find yourself with another one in the future...  :Good Job: 


Rob

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (11-19-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> well unfortunately my wife is not keen on having a snake in the house, and I can't keep him/her in my office for long.  Luckily I have already found a home for him, at least temporarily!  A member here has offered to take him off my hands!  
> 
> It's really odd, because I've always been afraid of snakes, but for some reason I am getting attached to this one!  Too bad the wife is nearly phobic


Yup - Kismet will be joining my crew, at the very least temporarily (if a male) until a very nice permanent home can be found for him/her. 

Of course....if you find yourself super attached to him/her, I COULD just foster him/her for you until you can talk the wife into letting you have him!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Kudos to saving this ball!  :Good Job:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

You should have her hold him, when he's all balled up.  Ball pythons are probably the least threatening snakes out there, and have cured many people of their fears.
Don't be afraid of being bitten.  His natural reaction when you put your hand in will be to jerk back and hide his head.  A strike occurs from a position where the neck is drawn back in an S, and the head is held elevated at high tension--you can actually see their little jaw muscles clench with the tension, lol.  Ball pythons often jerk back with their neck in a low S defensively, and that shouldn't be confused for a strike position.  He doesn't look very tense in your photos, so I doubt he's aggressive.

----------


## Patricia

This whole story brings such a smile to my face, both from your having it rescued in the first place and to Robin fostering it until your wife becomes OK with having it in the house (thinking positive thoughts here).   :Smile:

----------


## trott

Nice rescue and lucky snake.Most probably dont have a happy ending. 
Until you get your heat mat and more suitable suplies , you can pick up a cheap maintenance lamp at home depot for like 5 bucks and a 40w red bulb at a pet store for some heat. You can use your room lighting for your day/night cycle for now. The big thing is getting your enclosure temps at least into the 80s til you get properly set up.
I would leve it alone for awhile and a fresh water bowl is a must.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Thank you for protecting this beautiful animal and trying to help it and save it - how sad.

----------


## straydog1980

is that better?

I don't know what I was afraid of  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

little guy was awesome, let me touch him without any problems, stayed in his box while I cleaned out the terrarium, then spent 20 minutes checking out his new digs once I put him back in there.  He kept knocking over his water bowl though  :ROFL:

----------


## rabernet

> is that better?
> 
> I don't know what I was afraid of 
> 
> little guy was awesome, let me touch him without any problems, stayed in his box while I cleaned out the terrarium, then spent 20 minutes checking out his new digs once I put him back in there.  He kept knocking over his water bowl though


Didn't I tell you it would be a non-event?  :Very Happy: 

I think you're falling in love!  :Good Job: 

The offer of fostering him for you until you can convince the wife is still on the table!  :Smile:

----------


## straydog1980

> Didn't I tell you it would be a non-event? 
> 
> I think you're falling in love! 
> 
> The offer of fostering him for you until you can convince the wife is still on the table!


thanks, I'll keep trying her!

and watch out because he *IS* an escape artist!

----------


## Deacon240

Good luck on convincing the wife, I'm fortunate that my lady has her own.

----------


## RhacHead

Hey great job man.  :Salute: For a non reptile keeper to step up and save that snake puts a smile on my face. I've very happy to see your progress and you warming up to such an "evil" creature. I hope you can talk the wife into it because I find it to be a very rewarding hobby.Either way keep us posted!

----------


## Egapal

My long time girlfriend soon to be wife was not to keen on having a snake in the house either.  When it first came up I was in a pet store and saw a BP and said, without really thinking, "Its been a life long dream of mine to own a snake like that."  She said "Really, why don't you get her right now."  Here I am a 30 year old man with a stable well paying job and I said "Because they are expensive and my mom won't let........................................................" I stood there for a few minutes as it sunk in to my obviously thick skull that BP's are expensive when you are dirt poor, like I was growing up, but trivial compared to my current means.  My mom hasn't had a say in the matter in 12 years.  I looked at my girlfriend and asked "What do you think about having a snake in the house."  She said "I hate the idea but obviously it means a lot to you so I think you should get her."  Three weeks later, tons of research and a lot of restless nights later I finally brought home my first BP.  

Moral of the story is this.  BP's are low maintenance, safe pets.  If she goes to bed early your wife might never see Kismet.  Most of my friends went from fear to loving my BP in one visit.  I have one friend who hasn't held her yet and has no interest.  You shouldn't let Kismet come between you and your wife but if she can summon up the courage to come and visit she might find out that she really isn't as scared as she thought.  If you can go from afraid to attached maybe your wife can go from phobic to indifferent.  My girlfriend went from minor dislike to slight affection.  I never name my pets until I have more than one.  Till then its "cat" or "dog" or in this case the "snake".  My girlfriend affectionately calls my BP snakey-poo, not bad for someone who never would have imagined having one in her home.

----------

Crawdad (12-09-2009),dr del (11-19-2009),Smarion0006 (11-04-2014),_Vypyrz_ (11-19-2009)

----------


## Vypyrz

> My long time girlfriend soon to be wife was not to keen on having a snake in the house either.  When it first came up I was in a pet store and saw a BP and said, without really thinking, "Its been a life long dream of mine to own a snake like that."  She said "Really, why don't you get her right now."  Here I am a 30 year old man with a stable well paying job and I said "Because they are expensive and my mom won't let........................................................" I stood there for a few minutes as it sunk in to my obviously thick skull that BP's are expensive when you are dirt poor, like I was growing up, but trivial compared to my current means.  My mom hasn't had a say in the matter in 12 years.  I looked at my girlfriend and asked "What do you think about having a snake in the house."  She said "I hate the idea but obviously it means a lot to you so I think you should get her."  Three weeks later, tons of research and a lot of restless nights later I finally brought home my first BP.  
> 
> Moral of the story is this.  BP's are low maintenance, safe pets.  If she goes to bed early your wife might never see Kismet.  Most of my friends went from fear to loving my BP in one visit.  I have one friend who hasn't held her yet and has no interest.  You shouldn't let Kismet come between you and your wife but if she can summon up the courage to come and visit she might find out that she really isn't as scared as she thought.  If you can go from afraid to attached maybe your wife can go from phobic to indifferent.  My girlfriend went from minor dislike to slight affection.  I never name my pets until I have more than one.  Till then its "cat" or "dog" or in this case the "snake".  My girlfriend affectionately calls my BP snakey-poo, not bad for someone who never would have imagined having one in her home.


Great story. There is a girl I know on a boa forum. Her grandmother was always afraid of snakes, yet she posted some pics of her 90 year old grandmother sitting on the floor petting an 8' RTB. She said her grandmother even made the boa a little pillow, which she had been cuddling in her enclosure for a couple of years. She recently moved and packed the pillow away. After she arrived at her new home she couldn't find the pillow right away so she put another small pillow in the enclosure and the snake would't hardly touch it. She wanted "her" pillow back...

----------


## illini4x4

That is really awesome that you rescued this snake! That is very commendable of you!  :Good Job:  :Snake:

----------


## Vypyrz

How are things going with the little guy?

----------


## Danounet

Hehe... My GF is the same, she doesnt realy like snakes, but she realy wanted me to get my first one. She gives all of them nick names now, she doesnt realy enjoy the hoby, but she doesnt mind it either. She even holds the hatchlings or small ones sometimes, or sometimes when I clean their enclosure she will "hold" them untill Im done cleaning everything.

----------


## Moofins07

Those officials obviously aren't very educated if they're telling you to get a heat rock.  :Razz: 

The box looks good so far, and yes, a UTH is necessary as soon as possible. Poor little thing... it's so scared that it won't move. Maybe gently place him inside the hide, to make him feel more secure. Provided it hasn't appeared aggressive so far. No need to get bit.

Hope he finds a home, maybe with you! You never know - they ARE addictive!  :Good Job:

----------


## dc4teg

my mom wanted nothing to do with my ball when i first got him but now she always wants to know how hes doing but will never hold him lol, she dosent have to love him but if it rly makes you happy to have him as a pet i think she would be able to get around her fears.. but anyways thats amazing how he made it!  im glad he has a place to go but i only hope for the best! and good job on the courage to go and pick him up, the only time i dont pick up my guy is when hes in deep shed!

----------


## TheCourtneys

Bring it home and let your wife love on it a little bit... Thats how my old man got me.. Now we have 4 (2 ball pythons 1 blood python and a corn snake). They are WONDERFUL pets! Goodluck with everything.

----------


## Covington

This thread is great.  It's like reading a book about a little lost snake just when do I get to read the part about the happy new life away from the soda machine (Translated: wife has been convinced to let you keep your new awesome, courageous, strong willed snake).  Good luck and kudos to you for saving it  :Snake:  :Good Job:

----------


## dc4teg

any up dates!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?!?!?  :Smile:

----------


## straydog1980

he/she is still doing great!  I gave him some fresh water as soon as I got in this morning and he went right over there and started lapping it up.  Still very calm, cute snake!  My wife visited this morning and checked him out, said he was cute but definitely could not come home with me!  :Sad:

----------


## ballmom

It was my idea (the wife) to get a snake for our oldest son. Husband was not really into it but now that Chrissy has been in the house for about a month he is now ready to build me a rack so that I can keep getting snakes. This from a man who decided 4 animals ago that we had enough.

She may come around. Good Luck.

----------


## Jenn

Thanks for stepping-up Robin! This is exactly the type of story those idiots in Washington don't want people hearing.

----------


## Patricia

> said he was cute but definitely could not come home with me!


Ask her what her exact reasons are.  Does she think it will get out of its enclosure?  Does she think it will be set up in a visible part of the house?  BPs need to be away from heavy traffic in the first place, so the lesser used parts of the home are better.  Ideally, it'll be almost out-of-sight-out-of-mind.  

Is she so terrified of snakes that she can't fathom even having one in the house, even if it is out of sight?  BPs aren't only nocturnal, but during the day when they're asleep they do so completely hidden away in their hides.  This is not a display snake.  They're hardly ever visible!  They don't need exercise either, and so don't need to do laps around the livingroom.

Is she grossed out by the notion of having to feed it rodents?  Me too, but I can handle frozen ones, so that's what we feed.  She won't need to be around when it's feeding time.

Does she think it'll grow to be 15 ft. long and eat the dog?  Her?  They grow to about 5-6 ft. long, but look much shorter since they're always curled up.  Mine is nearly 3 ft. long but looks more like 2 ft.

Does she think it'll bite?  All animals can bite, but BPs are amongs the most docile of snakes, if not THE most docile outright.  Like the first picture you posted on this thread, they don't fight back or even run, they just curl up.  Sitting ducks.

What other reasons could there be?  I'm sure the others here can think of other possible reasons with answers for them.  Let's nail down the facts first, then work on any fears there might be.   :Smile:

----------


## dc4teg

i say beg and pleed and beg some more!   :Smile:

----------


## Vypyrz

> ...Ball Pythons are magical snakes and they have the ability to cast a spell on you that makes you fall in love with their cuteness and become addicted..."





> My wife said he was cute but definitely could not come home with me!


See what I mean? Your wife doesn't know it but, she is now under the spell. Resistance is futile. One more suggestion that might help. You could always name the snake after your wife or mother-in-law. Baby steps.

Have you gave anymore thought to setting up more permanent heating for the tank and are you planning on trying to feed it soon?


Rob

----------


## straydog1980

My BP had cloudy eyes when I got in this morning.  That means he/she is about to shed right?  Should I still be able to handle it?  Today is the day I pass him/her off to Rabernet  :Sad:

----------


## rabernet

> My BP had cloudy eyes when I got in this morning.  That means he/she is about to shed right?  Should I still be able to handle it?  Today is the day I pass him/her off to Rabernet


Yes, sounds like he/she is in shed. He/she should be fine to handle. I look forward to meeting you - and as I said, we can consider this a foster if you think that you and your wife may decide at a later date to welcome him/her into your home!

----------


## Jenn

They are all different. Some of mine I can handle just fine while in shed. But most snakes like to be left alone while in shed. They can't see very well and feel vulnerable. It must be uncomfortable for them too. You could try to get the humidity up a bit by misting.

----------


## Patricia

Any updates?

----------


## rabernet

He called me on Wednesday to re-schedule for next week, but when we talked, I think he's going to try to keep Kismet at his office as he's grown quite attached to him.  :Very Happy: I've offered to help him get him set up in a more permanent enclosure and be available to answer any questions he might have!

----------

akaprincesssophia (06-07-2010),_bamf64_ (01-02-2010),Bhikku (12-09-2009),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-14-2014),_catawhat75_ (11-28-2009),Crawdad (12-09-2009),damustang (08-04-2014),Flawless (12-02-2009),_Vypyrz_ (12-02-2009)

----------


## mpkeelee

my wife was afraid of snakes at first. i bought her from a pet store and on the way home she took her from me cuz she thought i was gonna crash. she was grossed out n scared at first but now she loves her and wants her own. so im looking online for some good prices. n now she has her own pet rat. i bought it as food as a baby (eyes still closed) but my snake didnt eat it cuz two was too much. so she wanted to keep it alive until the next feeding. feeding day came and she wouldnt let me. and she used to think rats were the nastiest things ever. they call pot the "gateway" drug. BP's are the gateway to unusual pets. good job and thanks for saving the snake. hope it all works out for everyone involved!

----------


## straydog1980

well, he shed over the weekend.  Looks like a clean shed too!  I think I'm going to feed him this week...

----------


## Danounet

Seems to me like Robin wont get her hands in this BP after all...  :Very Happy:

----------


## straydog1980

> Seems to me like Robin wont get her hands in this BP after all...


I think you may be right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I took him out to clean out his shed and urates today (I had a blue glove on in case he was feeling cranky), and when I tried to put him back in his terrarium he said "NO".   :Wag of the finger: 

He squeezed around my hand, not hard or anything, and refused to go back in there for a solid 15 minutes.  He just wanted to be out and about.

I'm getting addicted  :Please:

----------

Bhikku (12-09-2009),_Danounet_ (12-03-2009)

----------


## spitfireashlea

aweeeeEEE!!! Very cute.

----------


## straydog1980

I fed him today!  

I got a "fuzzy" from my local PetLand and thawed him out and warmed him up with water.  I put my trusty glove on, and tried to dangle the thing in front of his hide, but I dropped the mouse!  MAN, I've never seen this snake move so fast!!  He was up and ready to eat, but couldn't sense the mouse because he wasn't moving I guess?  I took my trusty tongs and just barely nudged the foot of the mouse and WHAM! That's all she wrote.  

THAT WAS SO FREAKIN' COOL.

I am definitely keeping him!  I got him a water dish too.... next is a heating pad!

----------


## Vypyrz

:Dancin' Banana:  Congratulations, you have been officially hooked... :Good Job:

----------


## Egapal

Next week you should try a larger food item.  That BP can easily take and adult mouse or larger.  Its hard to tell how big the snake is with the glove and all but I would guess the BP is about the size of mine.  My guess is 800 -1000 grams.  If thats the case 10 to 15 percent is 80 to 150 grams.  I am guessing a good meal for that snake is closer to 3 adult mice or one small rat.

Honestly if you can work up the nerve the glove is not necessary and when its time to put the snake away you can peal it off.  It might resist but its really just trying not to fall.  It will grow to trust you over time.  I think this poor little guy just had a rough time of it.  Someone obviously wasn't doing the best at caring for it as it escaped and wound up with you.

Proper heating should be your number one concern.  I would also look for two good hides.  If you want to get some good hides on the cheap and have access to a dremel and or a drill, pliers, and file.  You can run down to walmart or target or something like that, and pick up a melamine bowl.  Find on that your BP can just fit in.  Then you can cut out a piece of the side for you snake to get in and out.  Ideally I make sure that two snakes as big as mine could not fit in the hide with a shoe horn.  If you think the hide is too small its probably just right.  Search around the site though, there are lots of great posts on hides.

----------


## redpython

i'd offer that guy a rat, not a large one, but a small adult rat. 

congrats on him eating!

----------


## BPdude911

This is a great thread. I think it's safe to say that this is your snake from now on. You should let your wife hold him/her. Tell her this, " I talked with people on this reptile website, they lent me information about caring for them," Show her this site, all the cool and cute pictures af ball pythons will definitely get her attention. Also, tell her it's even a good pet for kids.*nudge* *nudge* lol. It's like hitting to birds with one stone. I'm 12 and I had my snake for 1 year and love him. If she tells yo that you won't be able to handle it's death or something like that, tell her that they live for over 20 years and could reack up to 45 years with good care. You don't have to tell her about the feeding, just do it when she doesn't notice,lol.

----------


## BPdude911

> I think you may be right 
> 
> I took him out to clean out his shed and urates today (I had a blue glove on in case he was feeling cranky), and when I tried to put him back in his terrarium he said "NO".  
> 
> He squeezed around my hand, not hard or anything, and refused to go back in there for a solid 15 minutes.  He just wanted to be out and about.
> 
> I'm getting addicted


You already learning the vocabulary of a snake keeper. I think this is your destiny or something.lol

----------

_dc4teg_ (01-01-2010)

----------


## Jenn

I'm so happy for you. You've done a great job with that guy! Like you, I never expected to be a snake keeper (much less a rodent breeder). Now I need a bigger house to keep them all in! 

Welcome to the club, there is no turning back now. And remember that we are all learning as we go.

----------


## Deacon240

I love this thread. What you've done is amazing for this snake. You've come a long way and learned a lot from the great folks here. Hope the wife warms up a little to the thought of Kimset!

----------


## rabernet

Hey if you ever want to know if Kismet is a boy or a girl, we can meet where you suggested and I'd be happy to sex him/her for you!  :Smile:

----------


## Flawless

> This is a great thread. I think it's safe to say that this is your snake from now on. You should let your wife hold him/her. Tell her this, " I talked with people on this reptile website, they lent me information about caring for them," Show her this site, all the cool and cute pictures af ball pythons will definitely get her attention. Also, tell her it's even a good pet for kids.*nudge* *nudge* lol. It's like hitting to birds with one stone. I'm 12 and I had my snake for 1 year and love him. If she tells yo that you won't be able to handle it's death or something like that, tell her that they live for over 20 years and could reack up to 45 years with good care. You don't have to tell her about the feeding, just do it when she doesn't notice,lol.


x2...lol.......This is a great thread!!!!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Flawless

great job!!!!it's a nice looking ball!!...Ball's are great pets...i wish i would find one while working...lol

----------


## ballmom

I agree with everyone else, it was very brave of you to try and find out what it was and not just assume it was deadly and killing it. :Good Job: 

 :Please:  here is hoping your wife comes around. 

On a side note:

I was wondering what morph everyone thought it may be?

----------


## Vypyrz

> On a side note:
> 
> I was wondering what morph everyone thought it may be?


Looks like a happy normal to me...

----------


## Flawless

> Looks like a happy normal to me...


x2

----------


## Patricia

> Show her this site, all the cool and cute pictures af ball pythons will definitely get her attention.


Be sure to show her this adorable baby picture. 

Kismet looks bigger than mine, and mine is eating 2 adult mice (for a total of around 40g), about ready to move onto small rats.  Kismet would probably enjoy a more substantial meal.  

I'm so happy to see how things are developing.   :Smile:

----------


## straydog1980

> Hey if you ever want to know if Kismet is a boy or a girl, we can meet where you suggested and I'd be happy to sex him/her for you!


I will definitely take you up on that!

----------


## Danounet

Awesome!  :Good Job: 

That BP looks bigger than my 2 almost yearling BPs and they are eating small rats. Your BP could easyly take down a small rat, but becareful with the size, some stores will try to sell you a medium rat as small, either to get rid of the rad or the clerk doesnt know better, either way, be careful. Look up a picture of a small rat, or Im sure someone will post one up for you. It should weight somewhere around 50-75g.

----------


## Deacon240

Any updates? I love seeing updates on this thread c:

----------


## straydog1980

> Any updates? I love seeing updates on this thread c:




just took this picture this morning.  I have gotten him a proper water bowl and replaced the space heater with a heating pad from Wal-Mart.  The heating pad has an auto-shut off after two hours though, so I'm going to petland today to try and find one of these...

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Zoo-Med-...ertank-Heaters

----------


## singingtothewheat

The other option is to take him to a reptile rescue.  They will be able to find him a home with someone that has the right set up and can keep him fed and warm.  He really does need a warm side with a basking spot at 88-90.   Bp's are just the coolest snakes in the world but they do require more care than say a corn snake.

----------


## singingtothewheat

who ever the numb nuts was that let it go needs a beating

----------


## straydog1980

> The other option is to take him to a reptile rescue.  They will be able to find him a home with someone that has the right set up and can keep him fed and warm.  He really does need a warm side with a basking spot at 88-90.   Bp's are just the coolest snakes in the world but they do require more care than say a corn snake.


this guy is not going anywhere.  

WHERE YOU GOING?



*NOWHERE.*

----------


## rabernet

> I will definitely take you up on that!


You should still have my number - just call me when you want to do that!

----------


## Crawdad

> this guy is not going anywhere.  
> 
> WHERE YOU GOING?
> 
> 
> 
> *NOWHERE.*


Haha, this is awesome.

I'm glad you decided to keep him, what a gentle, beautiful snake. My wife didn't care for snakes either, but we went to a reptile rescue during our honeymoon, and she spent hours looking at all the snakes -- king cobras, copperheads, boas, down to corn snakes, etc. She even took the opportunity to pet a reticulated python that they were showing around. She thought they were all cute but still didn't want one at home. I remember thinking that day though "man, maybe I have a chance after all..."

Fast forward to a few months ago, I was showing her pictures of corn snakes (which is what we originally wanted) online, and she kept saying "Well, maybe". We went to a local pet store hung around for a little while the next day, and the owner let us carry his adult snow corn around. It was so incredibly docile, it made a huge impression on my wife. We spend the rest of the night doing research with the intent of buying a corn snake. We went to PetSmart the next day to buy a snake, and were absolutely disgusted at the condition that they were kept in -- heat lamps instead of mats, sand subtrate, and there were even crickets in their cages (even as someone new to snakes I knew that was wrong). We bought some supplies (rheostat, UTH, and some aspen), and as we were checking out, the checkout girl asked what kind of snake we had. We told her that we were looking to buy, but weren't impressed with the living conditions. She agreed and said she was trying to change things, but it was a management thing. She slipped us a card for an independent pet shop just down the road, and we headed that way.

I'm so glad she did, too. The pet store did have one baby corn, but they also had a juvenile ball python that my wife absolutely loved! She thought the corn was too squirmy, but the ball was so mellow and relaxed that she could barely put it down. We bought it, and plan on buying a few dozen more now  :Smile: . She named the snake, and got up the nerve to pick it up even before I did!

Sorry for the novel, but if my wife can be turned around, anyone can!

----------


## straydog1980

oh, and I'm not afraid to hold him anymore, either  :Very Happy:

----------

Bhikku (12-09-2009),_Quiet Tempest_ (12-10-2009)

----------


## Bhikku

This thread is so full of win.  :Very Happy: 

I love Kismet Straydog! Awesome job with your new sidekick!

----------


## LotsaBalls

This is such a cool story! I work in animal control and one of my normal girls was found trying to get into an SA.

----------


## Kaorte

Straydog,

I am pretty sure petland will have the UTH you are looking for but there are a few other pieces of equipment that you WILL need if you are going to get a UTH. 

1. Something to control the UTH with. A UTH will get hotter than it should be for a ball python so you need something to control it with. Since I understand cash is a bit tight I recommend getting a lutron lamp dimmer from the home depot. It costs about $11 and will be sufficient to control your UTH and keep it at safe levels. Here is a great tutorial on how to use the light dimmer with a UTH: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73275

2. A thermometer and hygrometer. This is just as important as the controlling device for the UTH. You need to know what the temps are because if they get too hot, you probably won't notice until your snake is burned. The Accurite digital weather station is all you need for this kind of setup. It is also found at the home depot for about $12. It has an external probe (which you will use to measure the temp of the UTH) and built in thermometer in the unit along with a hygrometer. 

You will probably look to spend about 30-40 to heat the snakes tank but it is a one time thing. Once you buy these items you will probably never have to replace them. 

I am glad you adopted this snake but I think it is time to get his setup fixed so he can live a happy and healthy life with you  :Smile:  I have been keeping track of this thread since post #1 and I think its great what you have done so far. Just a little bit more to go  :Smile:   :Good Job:

----------

straydog1980 (12-09-2009)

----------


## Deacon240

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear youre wanting to keep Kimset!

----------


## derrabe

Storys like this make me smile.  Glad you decided to keep him and welcome to the happy world of BPs

----------


## straydog1980

> Straydog,
> 
> I am pretty sure petland will have the UTH you are looking for but there are a few other pieces of equipment that you WILL need if you are going to get a UTH. 
> 
> 1. Something to control the UTH with. A UTH will get hotter than it should be for a ball python so you need something to control it with. Since I understand cash is a bit tight I recommend getting a lutron lamp dimmer from the home depot. It costs about $11 and will be sufficient to control your UTH and keep it at safe levels. Here is a great tutorial on how to use the light dimmer with a UTH: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73275
> 
> 2. A thermometer and hygrometer. This is just as important as the controlling device for the UTH. You need to know what the temps are because if they get too hot, you probably won't notice until your snake is burned. The Accurite digital weather station is all you need for this kind of setup. It is also found at the home depot for about $12. It has an external probe (which you will use to measure the temp of the UTH) and built in thermometer in the unit along with a hygrometer. 
> 
> You will probably look to spend about 30-40 to heat the snakes tank but it is a one time thing. Once you buy these items you will probably never have to replace them. 
> ...


thanks for the advice!  I definitely don't want to burn my snake but have already attached the tape to the underside of my tank.  It's the smallest one they carried...



It's on the underside of the tank and I have about 1/4 to 1/2 inches of newspaper on top of it.  I'm not really sure how these things work, but I will get a rheostat a.s.a.p., probably tomorrow.  If I need to unplug it at some point (until I get the rheostat) or add more paper on that side of the tank just let me know, please?

----------


## Kaorte

With the thick layer of newspaper, he should be fine for a night. 

You will need the thermometer as well though to measure the temps to make sure it doesn't get too hot. Even with the rheostat temps can spike.

----------


## Big Gunns

12 pages and not one single BG post. A world record. Someone call Guinness. :Very Happy:

----------


## Crawdad

> 12 pages and not one single BG post. A world record. Someone call Guinness.


I'll drink a Guinness in your honor BG, how about that?  :Good Job:   :Beer:

----------

BPdude911 (01-01-2010)

----------


## Bhikku

This thread is probably my favorite one on BP so far. *heart*

I especially love all the pics!!!

----------


## MattU

> this guy is not going anywhere.  
> 
> WHERE YOU GOING?
> 
> 
> 
> *NOWHERE.*


Make sure he doesn't get serial crushed by some huge effin guy

I hope you really did get that from the saints, else what I just said will sound crazy...

Awesome thread and story btw! Did you make any progress with your wife?

----------

Pip (06-07-2010)

----------


## straydog1980

> Make sure he doesn't get serial crushed by some huge effin guy
> 
> I hope you really did get that from the saints, else what I just said will sound crazy...
> 
> Awesome thread and story btw! Did you make any progress with your wife?


haha yes someone got it!  I did get it from the saints.  Speaking of, have you seen the new one yet??? It was great if you can get past the first 20 minutes.

Everyone, I mean EVERYONE from the first one is in it.

And yes, I am making progress with the wife, hopefully I'll have it home before the new year!

----------


## straydog1980

speaking of UTH, how do they work?  I came in this morning and pulled him out because the thermometer on the side of the tank only said 78 degrees.  I felt the paper on top of the UTH and it frankly wasn't very warm.  Even the cheap heating pad I got at Wal-Mart was doing a better job of keeping him warm, and it certainly isn't even close to what the space heater was doing for him.  I know the "hot" side should be somewhere between 88-95 right?  It can't be even close to that.... do I need a UTH, AND a heating lamp?  What gives?

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> speaking of UTH, how do they work?  I came in this morning and pulled him out because the thermometer on the side of the tank only said 78 degrees.  I felt the paper on top of the UTH and it frankly wasn't very warm.  Even the cheap heating pad I got at Wal-Mart was doing a better job of keeping him warm, and it certainly isn't even close to what the space heater was doing for him.  I know the "hot" side should be somewhere between 88-95 right?  It can't be even close to that.... do I need a UTH, AND a heating lamp?  What gives?


How are you measuring your temps?

Remember, your body temp is 98 so what does not feel warm to you, still may be hot enough.

----------


## MattU

> haha yes someone got it!  I did get it from the saints.  Speaking of, have you seen the new one yet??? It was great if you can get past the first 20 minutes.
> 
> Everyone, I mean EVERYONE from the first one is in it.
> 
> And yes, I am making progress with the wife, hopefully I'll have it home before the new year!


Yep I saw it, but dang everyone in the theater was so obnoxious I couldn't enjoy it. It was good but I'm gonna have to see it again when it's on video. I laughed when I read that..where YOU goin hahaha

Glad you'll be able to keep it! As far as measuring the temps, grab a digital thermometer at lowes or walmart or somewhere, I use an acu-rite. It has a probe on it for temps and it does humidity. This may have been covered already though

----------


## Egapal

> How are you measuring your temps?
> 
> Remember, your body temp is 98 so what does not feel warm to you, still may be hot enough.


You can not use your hand to measure temps for your snake.  If it feels warm its probably too hot.  Get hourself an indoor/outdoor digital thermometer that measures humidity as well and put he probe that normally goes outside on the top of the glass above the UTH.  That will tell you the temp that your snake is feeling.  Again your hand is 98 degrees.  Its very hard for you to judge temps that are in the 90's.  

Here is an experiment for those that don't believe.  Check the temp of the room you are in.  Now pick up a ceramic mug, or an empty glass.  You will notice that some things at room temperature feels a little cold to you.  How it feels is not a good way to tell temp.  Something feels cold if its taking heat from your body.  It feels warm if its a little below your body temp to a little above.  If its way above it feels hot.  Place your hand on something metal in your room and then place it on a newspaper.  The metal feels colder even though they are the same temp because the metal is conducting the heat away from your body faster than paper.

----------

straydog1980 (12-10-2009)

----------


## straydog1980

> *Here is an experiment for those that don't believe.  Check the temp of the room you are in.  Now pick up a ceramic mug, or an empty glass.  You will notice that some things at room temperature feels a little cold to you.  How it feels is not a good way to tell temp.  Something feels cold if its taking heat from your body.  It feels warm if its a little below your body temp to a little above.  If its way above it feels hot.  Place your hand on something metal in your room and then place it on a newspaper.  The metal feels colder even though they are the same temp because the metal is conducting the heat away from your body faster than paper.*

----------

_Danounet_ (12-11-2009)

----------


## Bhikku

Boondock Saints references AND the daring rescue of a vending machine snake? Is there nothing you can't do Straydog?  :Very Happy:

----------


## zantedeschia

> oh, and I'm not afraid to hold him anymore, either


Wow, counted 5 aliens on your BP just on that one section alone. My BP has maybe 2 (alien heads) over her entire body!

----------


## psycho

Wow! Interesting I remember when I found a ball python but it was an albino one! I was working late night shift and stepping out of my job there was a ball python & it lo0k so gorgeous but back then I didn't knew a thing about snakes...anyway it was so cold out side so I grab it with a stick & put it in a cardboard box with some clothes in it, next thing in the morning I was getting ready to buy heat pad & a tank & hides but first I went to check on it but it didn't make it through the night! =(...I had ask a pet shop what kind of snake was it & he said ball python & I did a lil research & since articles & books said they were tame I bought some & since then I became interested in ball pythons...

For your ball python you can buy a heat pad, water bowl, paper towels as bedding or aspen bedding but not sand!, & hides (flower pot just cut a hole in it)

----------


## Danounet

> 


 :ROFL:

----------


## Kaorte

> Wow! Interesting I remember when I found a ball python but it was an albino one! I was working late night shift and stepping out of my job there was a ball python & it lo0k so gorgeous but back then I didn't knew a thing about snakes...anyway it was so cold out side so I grab it with a stick & put it in a cardboard box with some clothes in it, next thing in the morning I was getting ready to buy heat pad & a tank & hides but first I went to check on it but it didn't make it through the night! =(...I had ask a pet shop what kind of snake was it & he said ball python & I did a lil research & since articles & books said they were tame I bought some & since then I became interested in ball pythons...
> 
> For your ball python you can buy a heat pad, water bowl, paper towels as bedding or aspen bedding but not sand!, & hides (flower pot just cut a hole in it)


Honestly, it was probably a small burmese python. Albino burmese pythons are fairly common in the pet trade and albino ball pythons aren't really as much.

----------


## psycho

> Honestly, it was probably a small burmese python. Albino burmese pythons are fairly common in the pet trade and albino ball pythons aren't really as much.


LOL yes it was, I Know what a burmese python and a ball python look like...it was a juvie...i guess it got out of it's enclosure and found a way to make it outside... because i highly doubt someone would let go an albino ball python, I live in Cali & ball pythons are very popular here, me personally I've never seen a burmese in pet shops here in CA... & now im saving up for an albino & a spider

----------


## Flawless

> this guy is not going anywhere.  
> 
> WHERE YOU GOING?
> 
> 
> 
> *NOWHERE.*


....lol....he got hook'd...I was wondering what was the update...Happy to see everything is working out ...

----------


## dc4teg

i want an update!

----------


## Vypyrz

> i want an update!


+1 more on the update. How is Kismet doing?

----------


## Flawless

update???  x2...lol

----------


## dc4teg

> update???  x2...lol


x38.3

Im goin to have to pester him with a pm untill he updates...........  :Very Happy: 

jk


or mabey not  :ROFL:

----------


## bamf64

update por favor. XD

----------


## dc4teg

ive been paitient but im rly getting mad  :Very Happy:

----------


## straydog1980

hi guys!  Kismet is doing great!  I just bought him a new tank this morning  :Smile: 

One of my employees found it at a customer's home and I only had to pay $50 for it!  It's a nice big 48x12x18 with a wooden stand and everything!  I let him out to check out his new digs but he was more interested in wrapping around my neck and sleeping behind my keyboard  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

His old home:



His new home:



I've still got to finish cleaning it up, and of course have to order my screen top for it.  I've already got my plan together.  I'm going to get a new UTH and drill a hole out of the wood frame for the cord to go out.  He should be very happy when I'm done!

He's also gotten to be surprisingly affectionate.  He will wrap around my head and then keep putting his head under my chin or around my ears.  He's awesome!  He's definitely not head shy either, I can touch him freely and he doesn't shirk away like he used to.  I guess he trusts me now!

----------


## straydog1980



----------


## Jenn

Hey... so nice to see this thread again! I'm happy to see things are going so nicely for you and Kismet. Don't forget to keep the humidity up. 

That's one lucky snake!

----------


## Vypyrz

I'm glad to hear everything is going good. Just make sure you put some fake vines and stuff in there to clutter it up a bit...  :Good Job:

----------


## straydog1980

> I'm glad to hear everything is going good. Just make sure you put some fake vines and stuff in there to clutter it up a bit...


Yeah, I've been thinking about getting a couple large rocks, and maybe a piece of driftwood or two?  Are those sorts of things safe for a ball?  Also, where would I get these vines you're talking about?

----------


## olstyn

Just about any pet store should have some fake plants you can use for a couple of dollars.  For that matter, craft stores like Michael's may even have a better selection.  Rocks & driftwood should be fine; just make sure they're set up in such a way that Kismet can't knock them over onto him/herself and get injured.

----------


## angllady2

Awww!

It's so good to hear from you and to know you and Kismet or bonding so well.  What a fortunate little snake!

Congratulations on the tank find, I bet you had to re-arrange the office to make room for it didn't you?  We warned you these guys were addicting!

With a tank that size, you probably want to consider 2 UTH, one for each side hot and cool.  But I don't know, if your office is warm enough you might only need one.  The biggest problem is going to be keep the humidity up in that cage, believe me I know, I had one that big.  I'd suggest if you are a little bit handy, you can make one out of Plexiglas and screen that would help a lot.  

Basically, we made a wooden frame around the top from 1" X 2"s.  We carefully drilled holes in a piece of plexiglas that covered all but about 3" of the top of the tank, and then screwed the plexiglas to the frame.  We used a piece of heavy duty window screen stapled to the frame to cover the last 3".  Then we fitted the frame over the top of the tank.  Does that make sense?  It really helped our humidity levels, especially when combined with a big water dish. Just a thought.

Gale

----------


## cweimer4

Congrats on the tank find and everything, glad to see the snake is doing well. I give u kudos. I wont let my ball anywhere near my neck. It just takes a trip and your adrenaline to rush before he/she squeezes and a snake the size you have there would easily take 3 grown men to get him off.. IF they were able to.

----------


## Jenn

> Congrats on the tank find and everything, glad to see the snake is doing well. I give u kudos. I wont let my ball anywhere near my neck. It just takes a trip and your adrenaline to rush before he/she squeezes and a snake the size you have there would easily take 3 grown men to get him off.. IF they were able to.


Dear god I hope you're joking!!!!

----------


## straydog1980

> Awww!
> 
> It's so good to hear from you and to know you and Kismet or bonding so well.  What a fortunate little snake!
> 
> Congratulations on the tank find, I bet you had to re-arrange the office to make room for it didn't you?  We warned you these guys were addicting!
> 
> With a tank that size, you probably want to consider 2 UTH, one for each side hot and cool.  But I don't know, if your office is warm enough you might only need one.  The biggest problem is going to be keep the humidity up in that cage, believe me I know, I had one that big.  I'd suggest if you are a little bit handy, you can make one out of Plexiglas and screen that would help a lot.  
> 
> Basically, we made a wooden frame around the top from 1" X 2"s.  We carefully drilled holes in a piece of plexiglas that covered all but about 3" of the top of the tank, and then screwed the plexiglas to the frame.  We used a piece of heavy duty window screen stapled to the frame to cover the last 3".  Then we fitted the frame over the top of the tank.  Does that make sense?  It really helped our humidity levels, especially when combined with a big water dish. Just a thought.
> ...


I think I might be able to do that!  That would probably help out a lot also, I could always just spraypaint the wooden frame to match the base so it would look nice.  Isn't plexiglass pretty good about retaining heat also?  Better than glass, anyway.

----------


## dr del

Huh?




> Congrats on the tank find and everything, glad to see the snake is doing well. I give u kudos. I wont let my ball anywhere near my neck. It just takes a trip and your adrenaline to rush before he/she squeezes and a snake the size you have there would easily take 3 grown men to get him off.. IF they were able to.


Umm no. No it wouldn't.

It would take one average person to reach out and gently unwrap him.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

This isn't a burmulated annaconda we're discussing here - it's a ball python.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## mechnut450

plexie  noce but i bows a lot easier.. I got a snake cage I build tha the snakes can just about  push the plexie  and pop it out ifit was nnot for the fact I made theit areally tight fit..  the fram actually twisting cause i got o push on it to move it and now the cage is no longer square..  but it ok it only got ot last about 2 -3 years  then it scrap.   whe nthe old pair die off from old age..    this a cor nand ablack rat by the way and beennig my care since about 95 and both were already  adult  sized in length and thickness. so I guesing about 20 + years in age.

----------


## BPelizabeth

I love that you posted how he is doing.  He is so beautiful and looks very content.  I think I even saw a little snakey smile!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   You should be so happy with yourself that you saved this very handsome man.   :Good Job: 




As for the person stating about the neck... :Surprised:  are you flippin kidding me!  I mean really...are you on the  :sploosh: 

My BP's wrap around my 9 year olds neck and there is no problems and they will never be so strong that my son cannot take him off.  And that is 9...not even an adult.  Sorry to be so passionate about that...but it is statements like these that just add fuel to the fire.

----------


## Eventide

Awwwwwww, what a sweetie!  It's great to see him bonding so well to you!  And his new tank is GORGEOUS!  Wow, you got an awesome deal!

And as for anyone scared about a snake wrapping around their neck too hard, here's a tip on how to easily remove a python:  start from the tail and unwrap.  Easy as pie.

----------


## cweimer4

> Dear god I hope you're joking!!!!


Not joking, they are a lot stronger then you realize. Even at a young age.

----------


## cweimer4

> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm no. No it wouldn't.
> 
> It would take one average person to reach out and gently unwrap him.   
> 
> This isn't a burmulated annaconda we're discussing here - it's a ball python. 
> ...


If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)

----------


## Friday2214

This is a really good story! Hope you and your BP  work out.  As for the person that said it would take "three grown men to unwrap" a BP from someones neck :Wag of the finger:  :Confused:  :Wag of the finger:  MY 9 yrs old daughter has a male BP thats about 36" long and she has no problem at all removing the sanke from her neck, arm, or hand! Just my 2cents

----------


## dc4teg

yay finally an update  :Smile:  bout time  :Razz: 

anyways keep on posting man!

----------


## Maurice Tebele

I just found a ball python to, but this is insain!!!!!! He is a mojave!!!!!! I am so lucky :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## BPelizabeth

> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)




Where are you getting this information....the only reason I ask....(Im not trying to be mean at all)  is because it simply is false.  I just wondered if you have read this somewhere as I would really like to review it.  Trust me when I say this as I am not only a paranoid mommy with my human child...but the animals too.  I would never of agreed for my son to have a BP had that been true.  It is also the reason that I will not allow him to have a Burmese or a Boa.  Just me....

Eventide is sooo right...the only thing you do is grab them by the tail and unwrap.  For that matter...they probably would not like it but you could grab it by the head and unwrap.  While BP's are very strong...they are very strong for their size.  Their size being the key.  

I just don't want for you to be worried about something that is really not possible.

----------


## DeadLegs

> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)


Whomever convinced you that this is the truth needs to be sat down and given a good talking to. This is completely illogical and untrue. No matter if your adrenaline is flowing off the scale or not...in which case I'm not even sure if this is a situation where i'd be HOLDING a ball python or any snake for that matter...They are not so stupid that they would take you for a food item. rushing adrenaline does NOT change the snake's perspective of how big the thing it's wrapping itself around, is.

Not only that but, regardless of your false knowledge, they are NOT strong enough to need 3 grown men to unwrap them from anything. Doesn't happen.

rethink who you go to for your information. You aren't going to have an entire forum of long standing owners, breeders and enthusiasts telling you the complete opposite of what ONE person convinced you, if it were the truth.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)


I'm sorry but every single part of this is completely untrue.  :Sad: 

Tell your breeder she needs to read up on these snakes because her information is utter nonsense.  :Wag of the finger: 

Trust me I know how strong these animals are - and how strong they aren't.


dr del

----------


## rabernet

> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)


I'm sorry - but you are incorrect. I'm also a breeder. I put ball pythons around my neck all the time. Sometimes they squeeze, I start to remove them starting from the tail, none will ever be stronger than I am (and I'm a woman). 

There is no documented case of a ball python EVER strangling someone to death.

----------


## rabernet

He's looking so good, and I'm so glad that you decided to keep him! Call me any time if you have any questions!

----------


## angllady2

I think I can post a picture of that lid if you like.  I'll get a pic tomorrow.  It was very easy to build, wasn't expensive, and worked perfectly.

The hardest part was drilling the plexiglas so it wouldn't crack, you have to start out with a super fine bit and step up slowly or you'll ruin the plexiglas.

It is very sturdy, not overly heavy, and best of all it really helped my humidity in the large glass tank.

Gale

----------


## WesleyTF

> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)



put your hand on your neck.  breathe in, breathe out.  no change in size.  It is your chest cavity that 'heaves' and whatnot.  

This is one of the more outlandish posts I've seen defended.  Seriously, BPs are less dangerous than kittens.

----------


## Patricia

Good to see this happy update and that photo.   :Smile: 

If you do get fake plants from a craft store, don't make the mistake I did by getting the type with round links holding it together like a garland.  My li'l BP got badly trapped in a link and woke me up with the sound of his thrashing.

----------


## straydog1980

> He's looking so good, and I'm so glad that you decided to keep him! Call me any time if you have any questions!


thanks~!  I still want to get him sexed but I want to get him comfortable first.  I picked him up this morning and put him in the tank and he scooted around in there like there was no tomorrow!

----------


## straydog1980

> Good to see this happy update and that photo.  
> 
> If you do get fake plants from a craft store, don't make the mistake I did by getting the type with round links holding it together like a garland.  *My li'l BP got badly trapped in a link and woke me up with the sound of his thrashing.*


that must have been so scary  :Tears:

----------


## rabernet

> thanks~!  I still want to get him sexed but I want to get him comfortable first.  I picked him up this morning and put him in the tank and he scooted around in there like there was no tomorrow!


He should settle down in a couple of days. If he still stays very active during the day - constantly roaming - he's stressed out by the larger enclosure. Add more hides and coverage at that point to help him settle. 

It's normal for him to be exploring a new home and look for "weak spots" for escape, but once he's satisfied his initial checking things out, he should retreat to one of his hides. 

I'm free on weekends, and sexing isn't too stressful - whenever you're ready!

----------


## straydog1980

_FINALLY, I CAN STRETCH!_

----------


## DeadLegs

> _FINALLY, I CAN STRETCH!_


Lookin good!!!

----------


## Egapal

Just a couple quick comments first, wow on the killer BP theory.  Of course thats completely untrue but I want to comment on the misconception we humans have.  We are large strong animals.  Civilization has made us weak and mostly thats not a bad thing.  There is a point though, where you have to look at the animal you are afraid of and realize that you could kill it with your bare hands easily if your life depended on it.  I care for my BP dearly but I could easily break her neck if I needed to.  A cat is a monster compared to a BP.  You have nothing to fear from either unless you are a rodent.

A quick note on your husbandry.  Your snake wants a hide that is small and literally hides it.  If you can see the snake the snake would probably like something a little more secure feeling.  If you search this site you will find some great DIY hides as well as hides you can buy.  I use reptile basics hides and like them a lot.

----------


## straydog1980

oh, he was only out and about to explore his new home.  He's already receded to the large hide I made in the corner for him.  Now he just lays in there most of the day with his head poking out, unless he's thirsty.

----------


## Egapal

> oh, he was only out and about to explore his new home.  He's already receded to the large hide I made in the corner for him.  Now he just lays in there most of the day with his head poking out, unless he's thirsty.


Its hard to tell from pictures but it looks like the there is one whole side of the box that is open.  Maybe thats just in the picture but a good hide should be tight with an opening just big enough for your snake to get in and out.

----------


## straydog1980

The only hide you can see in the picture above is no longer in the enclosure.  I've got a new one, larger than that.

It only has one opening, with all other sides covered.  It's not "tight" per se, he can move pretty freely in there, but it certainly isn't stressing him out.  He's very comfortable in there.  Usually when I get in in the morning, all I can see is his head.  As soon as I turn the light on he starts to poke his head out.  He spends most of the day just sitting with his head near the opening.

I also finally measured him this morning.  He's right at 36 inches.  Is that full grown?

----------


## Willow88

naah not full grown....At only 3 feet you should see some size increase in the future. Especially if it turns out to be female  :Razz:  i love this thread...such a good ending for that snake, it would have ended much worst had you not found it

----------


## Willow88

ooo i did have one quick question

i saw in one of your earlier posts you had mentioned the snake ''clicked" at you when you stroked it....this is a common first sign of Respiratory infection....would have seemed understandable for him to have gotten a RI from being lost outside...have you heard any other noises coming from him? any more clicking or raspy sounds...he seems comfy enough with you now to not be hissing...so of course if he is as quiet as a mouse then you may have helped him just in time for his own immune system to kick in  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## cboocks

Any update?  Just read the ENTIRE thread and I am hooked!

----------


## jfreels

Agreed, total win, require update!

----------


## Adam Chandler

I would also like to see an update on how your "wild" ball python is doing. Just finished reading the thread up to now, very interesting and cool story.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

I know that this is a very old post but great job by you resueing a ball python.  Do you still have the little guy? If you do, how is he doing?

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

Sending a pm telling him to check thread would work better. he hasnt been on in like 10 days so i doubt he will see this

----------


## PYMOM

I work for a Pest Control company myself...I wish one of my techs would find a BP.  They do bring me spiders. I once had a wolf spider but had to free her because of baby spiders...then had a black widow female for over 6 months

----------


## Danounet

Yea! With Kaorte's help I brought this back!  :Dancin' Banana: 

LOL. Anyways I'm really hoping for an update soon my self!

I know someone must have his number!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dc4teg

kinda funny i searched for this thread last night.... and was about to try to bring it back to life but didnt!

----------


## mrmertz

Move a Coke machine - get a Ball Python! Why can't I have luck like that? First, though VERY late - you've restored my hope in humanity. Congrats on all you have done and were willing to go through with an open mind. Seems like it paid off. Throughout the thread you could see how you were getting more and more attached to it.

Anyways Straydog what is goin' on?

Has the wife decided that it could move home and become a true total family member yet?

Has Kismet been sexed?

Inquiring minds want to know! Can't keep a thread like this goin' for this long and let it die now! How's the little guy/gal doing? I'll check back later...

PS - Kismet is fine, but I would have named it "Cola"!

----------


## NatalieFaye1031

This is great! the events truly do unfold like a movie... i just read through this whole thing... soo funn

and now we are at the part where the show just ENDS and we are all left in suspense... wondering what will happen next.

and straydog! that is awesome! great job on everything!

----------


## mechnut450

lol i wish I could get that lucky sicne i am moving a coke machine everytime I redo th reptile room  I loveto be finding bll pythons all the time  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## mrmertz

I'm almost tempted to PM him just to see what is going on...

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

> I'm almost tempted to PM him just to see what is going on...


do itttt

----------


## Nuzum1978

I just finished reading this thread and even though it's months old I just wanted to say Cheers! to a fellow rescuer. Awesome story!

----------


## Greez1986

Very cool story    :Very Happy:   Great job on saving the little guy, I'd love to move a coke machine and pick-up a new pet...

----------


## mrmertz

Well I PM'ed him just now. We'll see what happens...

----------


## BigBlue56

Awesome thread! 

I read the whole things and have some comments if I could.

1) Killer ball pythons?  :Very Happy:   :Taz:  :Snake:  :Taz: 

2) How is the little guy doing?

3) Did you convince the wifey yet?  

4) Has he been sexed? 

5) You goin' NOWHERE!!  lmao

6) Do we need to hunt you down and lock you up next to a computer just to get updates?  Apparently you dont realize how obsessed we snake keepers can be  :Very Happy:     I'll give you 3 days.. Then your a marked man   :Very Happy: 

7) Your awesome for saving this little guy..  Thanks!

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

Im glad he just didnt freak out call animal control then when they show up see him sitting on the snake with its head cut off  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BrianaK

Aww, poor little guy! Good thing you found him  :Smile:

----------


## straydog1980

> Move a Coke machine - get a Ball Python! Why can't I have luck like that? First, though VERY late - you've restored my hope in humanity. Congrats on all you have done and were willing to go through with an open mind. Seems like it paid off. Throughout the thread you could see how you were getting more and more attached to it.
> 
> Anyways Straydog what is goin' on?
> 
> Has the wife decided that it could move home and become a true total family member yet?
> 
> Has Kismet been sexed?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know! Can't keep a thread like this goin' for this long and let it die now! How's the little guy/gal doing? I'll check back later...
> ...


Cola is doing great, thanks! (I renamed him, because your name is way better)



The wife is still not convinced for me to bring him home, but everyone in the office has adopted him  :Very Happy: 

All my employees really like him, and even my boss likes to watch when he gets fed.  I'm still the only one that handles him, but he gets no shortage of love or attention in my office!

He has not been sexed, I'm nervous to do it myself and even though Rabernet has offered it would be difficult to meet up with her so it hasn't happened yet.

I got him a piece of driftwood recently that he has really taken to.  He's also becoming quite a bit more social and enjoys laying out during the day!

He is very happy, very well fed, and just completed a perfect shed a few weeks ago!  Thanks for asking!

----------

_Adam Chandler_ (04-29-2010),akaprincesssophia (06-07-2010),bads15 (04-30-2010),BigBlue56 (04-29-2010),_BuckeyeBalls_ (04-30-2010),_carlisleishere_ (01-12-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (04-29-2010),_Danounet_ (04-29-2010),_dc4teg_ (04-29-2010),dr del (04-29-2010),_het.pied_ (04-29-2010),jfreels (04-29-2010)

----------


## BigBlue56

Glad to hear little Cola is doing well.  Good for you  :Very Happy:  

As far as the name.. I was privy to Kismet my self..

Perhaps a dual name is in order?  

Cola Kismet?

Kismet Cola?   

hehe

----------


## cboocks

Awesome to hear he's doing good.  Keep working on the Wifey.  Maybe bring her to work and have her meet Cola???

----------


## mpkeelee

im glad to hear he is doing good. Good thing you found him! a lot of other people would NOT have done as good a job as u have done

----------


## JeffD

I was called to a house for a snake in a person's garage. When I arrived, she told me that it came from a bag of mulch she had just bought from Home Depot. I looked down and found a Normal Ball Python about 18 inches long! No one around her has snakes. So I got my first Python, wild caught in Fayette Co Georgia!! I have since gotton an albino at a show.

----------

_Danounet_ (04-29-2010)

----------


## Danounet

> Cola is doing great, thanks! (I renamed him, because your name is way better)
> 
> 
> 
> The wife is still not convinced for me to bring him home, but everyone in the office has adopted him 
> 
> All my employees really like him, and even my boss likes to watch when he gets fed.  I'm still the only one that handles him, but he gets no shortage of love or attention in my office!
> 
> He has not been sexed, I'm nervous to do it myself and even though Rabernet has offered it would be difficult to meet up with her so it hasn't happened yet.
> ...


Awesome!!!!!  :Very Happy:  

I was really wondering non stop how you and Kismet/Cola were douing  :sploosh: 





> I was called to a house for a snake in a person's garage. When I arrived, she told me that it came from a bag of mulch she had just bought from Home Depot. I looked down and found a Normal Ball Python about 18 inches long! No one around her has snakes. So I got my first Python, wild caught in Fayette Co Georgia!! I have since gotton an albino at a show.


That is crazy too, why didnt something like this ever happen to me? Even as a kid I was playing with dirt!

----------


## mpkeelee

i wish i could just find a BP somewhere. that would be awesome!

----------


## Pip

I read this whole thread over the last couple of days. How awesome!! I loved the entire thing, seeing how well everything went for everyone  :Smile:  Glad for the happy ending... Hope the wife comes around soon  :Smile:

----------


## akaprincesssophia

awesome awesome thread and it got me addicted to it as well, i wish every animal had a happy story as cola does  :Smile:     everything is great but i would still put 2 small identical hides so he feels very secure. he doesnt want a big hide to roam around in  :Good Job:   just an example of what i have to give u an idea, theyre like 2 dollars a piece

----------


## MaxSmart

Just came across this old thread.  How awesome you saved the snake - are you still his proud owner?  Did you ever get to take him home? 
Between the Old Testament, Disney's portrayal of evil talking snakes, and Hollywood movies (where they superimpose cat hissing sounds onto snakes), people are generally biased against snakes.  It's a miracle someone didn't kill it with a shovel before you could rescue it.  Hope things are still going well!

----------


## JeffD

I still have Jafar (rescue) and Alf (albino). Both are doing great !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Spike89

> If your adrenaline starts rushing they sense it and think your prey. Then theyd do the same to you as they do to a mouse. everytime u exhale itll squeeze harder. Once that happens one average size person cant gently unwrap its grip from your neck. (This coming from a breeder herself)



Sincerely...... Ghost of Spike89........ EeeEeWwwwwwwe EeeEee EeeEeWwwwwwwe

I know I know that was several pages ago...

----------


## Spike89

I have read this entire article. I have to say I am very impressed by your ability to adapt quickly to your excellent life change. You are a fantastic person for doing what you have done.
I have always been a reptile guy but my wife is who truly got me into snakes. Now we own 6. Including my newest addition Lily a 5 ft Red Tail. You will be hooked forever.

BTW a snake in the workplace screams MASCOT!!

----------


## Eric Alan



----------


## Spike89

OMG lol. I forgot I was reading about rescues online...... *face palm* my bad so sorry.

----------


## Smarion0006

I couldn't help but binge read this old thread. Cola is so cute! I would like to see an update!!

----------

